# MA AUDIO M686I 800W2 COMPETITION



## 05RF (Jul 8, 2005)

HOW IS MA AUDIO AMP ARE THEY A GOOD QUALITY? 
HOW IS MA AMP M686I 800W2 COMPETITION?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 05RF_@Jul 8 2005, 09:15 PM
> *HOW IS MA AUDIO AMP ARE THEY A GOOD QUALITY?
> HOW IS MA AMP M686I 800W2  COMPETITION?
> [snapback]3384272[/snapback]​*


How is your Caps Lock button? :uh: 

[attachmentid=208645]


----------



## carjamz (Jul 7, 2005)

We are an authorized MA Audio Dealer, and I like MA Audio for the price. The return rate on them is low to none, The quality is pretty good and I think they are a good bang for their buck. They are also good about honoring warranty if something does happen.

You can buy MA Audio online at www.carjamz.com


----------

